# Technacolor



## Joke (Aug 4, 2006)

Please post pics and swatches of this collection here.

TIA

EDIT: please only pics here and no commeting pics


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51903


----------



## turquesa (Aug 4, 2006)

*LJ post*

http://community.livejournal.com/mac...6.html?#cutid1


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 4, 2006)

can't get in!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52445

My haul & comparisons​


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 4, 2006)

*Blocked out*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turquesa* 
_http://community.livejournal.com/mac...6.html?#cutid1_

 
Is there another way you can show us the pic(s)?  I'm not a member of LJ and it's asking me to sign in in order to view.  Thanks!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

i got these from the lj post, they're not mine just to clarify... i hope thats ok! if not, a mod can delete the post.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








blue edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




b rich





full flame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jeweltone





lightshade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peppier





pompous blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




slip pink





full for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cushy white





ample pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oversexed





plus luxe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jadeway





purple dash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




smooth blue


----------



## cathythi (Aug 4, 2006)

i pulled this over from theleopardcake's post in mac chat (thanks theleopardcake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_





(L-R) B-Rich, Jeweltone, Pompous blue, Zeal, Lightshade, Peppier, Slip Pink, Full Flame, and Blue Edge

sorry the lighting is so crappy =( 
and the glitter all brushed off by the time i took this picture but i hope this helps. the collection is GORGEOUS

so are the plushglasses OMG._


----------



## poohslovebug (Aug 4, 2006)

Lightshade, Blue Edge, Pompous Blue











Peppier, Full Flame, B-Rich


----------



## tracie (Aug 5, 2006)

top is pompous blue
bottom is ingenue blue


----------



## joraye (Aug 6, 2006)

Did Parfait Amour as comparsion to Jeweltone.


----------



## lvgz (Aug 8, 2006)

sorry the picture quality in the last two sucks, they were no flash.
pompous blue and peacocked e/l


----------



## shadowprincess (Aug 9, 2006)

direct sunlight





flash










illusionary (inner & lower lashline)
peppier (middle)
full flame (outer)
burning ambition (lower lashline)


----------



## Pei (Aug 17, 2006)

Kinda late...but colours are close to real life IMO =)





I always thought I want pompous blue, but in the end I bought Zeal & Peppier =D


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 22, 2006)

*Technacolour e/s*


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 27, 2006)

*e/s swatches*


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 28, 2006)

*Jade Way vs Minted kohl vs Shade fluidline*

Jade Way Technakohl vs Minted Kohl vs Shade Fluidline

Jade Way is the darker green in each pic. 
In my humble opinion it can be likened to Shade fluidline as far as how dark a green it is but it does flas green at the right angle.

*All pics are clickable thumbnails*

*Picture 1.
Daylight on paper*






*Picture 2
Daylight no flash on NW15*





*Picture 3 
Daylight with flash NW15*





*Picture 4
Daylight with shade added no flash*






*Picture 5 
Daylight with shade added with flash*


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 30, 2006)

*Earthline Technakohl*

*Earthline Technakohl
All pics are clickable thumbnails *

*Pic#1*
On paper

*Pic#2*
Earthline on NW15

*Pic #3*
Earthline vs Moth Brown on NW15


----------

